# مصنع لانتاج جزامات بلاستيكية



## محمد ابراهيم عثملى (1 مارس 2010)

لدى فكرة لعمل مصنع لانتاج جزامات من البلاستيك وكذلك دراسة جدوى لهذا المصنع او المشروع وللعلم يحقق ارباح كبيرة جدا فهل اجد ممول او شريك او شارى للفكرة الاختراع بدراسة الجدوى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
محمد ابراهيم عثملى


----------



## ابراهيم ابوالسعود (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم :
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------

